# Cost of living in the Philippines



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ok, maybe I had a daddy look and I constantly remind myself being a father that I am a daddy, now don't come down on me and tell me to have a mummy look please.
I have been searching and searching but not found any posts on what it actually costs to live in the Philippines based on location and life style within the site, ( contributors personal experiences) plenty of comparisons to Thailand etc.

Having lived in Manila for a year and other more provincial areas for 2 - 6 month stints I have a bit of an idea of costs including rent, utilities, food, transport, internal flights, eating in canteens and nice restaurants, beer and JD, cinema, visas, the general cost to live there being about AU $ 2,500.00 per month. (Manila)
While I smoke like a burning tyre and drink like a fish, JD mostly (not so cheap there) and have a pretty good lifestyle here, we also had the same there.
Whilst not owning and running a car in PH. but spending on public transport, taxis, trains, jeepneys and tricycles, cheaper than owning a car we would buy one if we moved back permanently and probably a couple of motor bikes etc.

Now our lifestyle here in Oz costs us about two and a half times that, we own our home and other investments so no rent but run a few cars etc, normal here and would do similar there.
We want to live in a town and not a big city but not be too far from good services, hospital, shopping etc. As mentioned in other posts San Juan La Union area, provincial.
Have looked at Numbeo and other sites but there seems to be conflicting statistics.

Feed back from other members with their experiences in regards to costs of living would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I will ad to this that though I am within the The Philippine site when I search, seems to bring up all countries with regards to this post, newbie so slap me if I am doing something wrong.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> I will ad to this that though I am within the The Philippine site when I search, seems to bring up all countries with regards to this post, newbie so slap me if I am doing something wrong.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


This is what I found when I did a search on this site...some are old.....I can help for my area

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results for cost of living in the philippines

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> This is what I found when I did a search on this site...some are old.....I can help for my area
> 
> Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results for cost of living in the philippines
> 
> Chuck


Well Chuck you obviously had a mummy look, not sure why my searches revealed comparisons with other countries and not what I was looking for,,,,,,,,,,now I have lots to read and take in, in my heart I know the answers from experience, just curios what other accomplished expats views were.
Thanks for the info.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

In the US I was a single dad with 2 kids. We did fine on $3,000 (USD) a month. 

Here, in Iloilo, my wife and I are fine on p35,000 a month (about $750)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cost and learning expeirence*



bigpearl said:


> Well Chuck you obviously had a mummy look, not sure why my searches revealed comparisons with other countries and not what I was looking for,,,,,,,,,,now I have lots to read and take in, in my heart I know the answers from experience, just curios what other accomplished expats views were.
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


For sure you can live here and save money but it takes longer than 1 year to figure this place out and nobody to help you either ... yet not only does the citizen know the prices of skills and services they also know the lowest priced spots to get grocery items and there's no such thing as a one shop stop so with that said you will figure out how to save money, another note don't send anyone to buy you stuff for sure get it yourself.

Live in maids or in-law similar setups will set you back big time, the food costs, clothing and what ever else they need for upkeep won't be worth it. 

Our electrical bill with fridge, we use the electric stove, hot and cold dispenser, AC unit used sparingly and jet matic or electric water pump, (don't have city water) several fans and TV's, bill comes up to 5,000 pesos+ in the summer or dry/hot season 6,000 per month. Internet DSL with land line and SIM, standard price would be about 2,000 pesos per month, filtered water delivery for hot and cold is 25 pesos per bottle, money can be saved on food costs by cooking at the home, eating out will run up your bills, don't forget everyone waiting for that tip, grocery bagger, spotter, I try to limit my running around.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The biggest problem I've noticed is that prices in the Philippines change quite regularly, over the years the level of inflation in the Philippines has been steadily whilst largely static in the west. When I first visited the Philippines 22 years ago I recond I got about 8:1 against the UK £.
Now it's more like 3:1 and still diverging. Any statement of cost of living is only going to be valid for a relitively short period of time.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Again, thank you Chuck and members for input not only here but other posts also. I have lived there and have a rough idea of costs, I don't understand why our electricity bills were between PHP 3 and 3,500 per month and others not only on this site are saying 5 to 10 per month,,,,,,,though PH. is very expensive for power compared to the rest of the world I found their charges very reasonable, 3 bed apartment, one was for the maid, our store room, but, 2 A/Cs, one in the living area that we rarely ran as there was a big balcony to Malina bay and was generally comfortable but our bedroom A/C was cranked up early to mid evening @ 24 deg until 9 or 10 in the morning. (not me as I am a very early riser) Maybe we had a doctored meter, in the scheme of things power costs are not an issue especially is solar investment is brought into the equation.

A question for the experienced, If we own our own property can we live comfortably on AU 2 to 3 per month,,,,,,ok, a broad question. Running the house, probably with a pool, a car, 1 or 2 motorbikes, western tastes, no hired help, Phil health etc. etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Different Philippine Electrical companies*



bigpearl said:


> Again, thank you Chuck and members for input not only here but other posts also. I have lived there and have a rough idea of costs, I don't understand why our electricity bills were between PHP 3 and 3,500 per month and others not only on this site are saying 5 to 10 per month,,,,,,,though PH. is very expensive for power compared to the rest of the world I found their charges very reasonable, 3 bed apartment, one was for the maid, our store room, but, 2 A/Cs, one in the living area that we rarely ran as there was a big balcony to Malina bay and was generally comfortable but our bedroom A/C was cranked up early to mid evening @ 24 deg until 9 or 10 in the morning. (not me as I am a very early riser) Maybe we had a doctored meter, in the scheme of things power costs are not an issue especially is solar investment is brought into the equation.
> 
> A question for the experienced, If we own our own property can we live comfortably on AU 2 to 3 per month,,,,,,ok, a broad question. Running the house, probably with a pool, a car, 1 or 2 motorbikes, western tastes, no hired help, Phil health etc. etc.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Electrical rates are not the same, Luzon has some discounts on electrical charges between the hours of 8 pm - 8 am but I have a friend that lives in Tacloban and his rates are much higher same with Mindanao and they don't have any discounted times and the rate charges are much more you could get stuck with bills as high as 20,000 pesos a month running AC unit, fridge and freezer stand alone unit around the clock. You will live very well here on $2000 - 3000 AU.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, my reasoning too with costs, was not aware we were possibly getting a discount when running A/C at night to sleep. We were in manila so discounts may have been applied.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I was looking at electrical costs a couple years ago and found reports saying that the PIs is among the higher priced electrical in Asia - and Iloilo has among the highest costs in the PIs. Of course I live in Iloilo ha ha. (sorry it was 2 years ago and I did not save the links)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

We live in Central Luzon -- 15km from Angeles. Smaller 2 bedroom home. 1 refrigerator, 2 electric fans, 2 flat screen TV's, Lights inside the home, a 1 horsepower Mabe window air conditioner that operates almost 24 hours per day. One computer always on. 
Our electric bill is usually just over P4,000. A bit higher than back in the US but still okay. Now, if the power companies would quit with the outages I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> A question for the experienced, If we own our own property can we live comfortably on AU 2 to 3 per month,,,,,,ok, a broad question. Running the house, probably with a pool, a car, 1 or 2 motorbikes, western tastes, no hired help, Phil health etc. etc.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


AU 2-3000,and you will likely have a tidy sum left over.

We don't run ac during the day,but run a 1hp from 6pm till 7 am every day.Our power runs 5k or so during the cooler months,You know..the 3 months where it is actually comfortable.Power runs 6k+ during the rest of the year.Power outages are getting better tho.Was a time here in La Union when they turned the power off every Saturday from 5-6am,till 6pm...and then the normal power outages of 2 or 3 times a week.Things have gotten noticeably better in that regard.Even tho you will go solar,you will still need power until you are set up.

I buy the lowest cost internet,mainly because I won't buy a more expensive plan when they add the phrase...speeds "up to" blah blah blah.I figure that if I paid extra for faster speeds,I want to be sure that I won't end up paying double,and still get inferior speeds.

If gas runs $4 US a gallon,then that can add up if you go very much,but with 2-3k AU a month,you can buy plenty of gas.

We buy bottled RO water like most people do.There is just the 2 of us,but we spend 3-360php a month for drinking water.

Food isn't that expensive,and we do buy import products as well.

I don't think we spend $1k US a month,even with PhilHealth which only costs us 200php a month for the 2 of us.

What have I forgotten?

What you mention about finding competent help is very important.It took us a long time to sort through the labor pool to find a few good workers..and they tend to stay busy.

SMM


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I was looking at electrical costs a couple years ago and found reports saying that the PIs is among the higher priced electrical in Asia - and Iloilo has among the highest costs in the PIs. Of course I live in Iloilo ha ha. (sorry it was 2 years ago and I did not save the links)


Yes Tukaram, you are correct, I found the same info years ago and I'm sure it's only increasing and will continue to do so, another more astute researcher may prove us/me wrong. While expensive compared to western and other power charges the Philippines offsets with much cheaper costs else where.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just got back and would recommend ck our Sorsogon area (Sorsogon City and Legazpi areas)...up and coming and great land deals, and a solid group of Expats, both US, Aussie and German from ones I spent time with. Also, I bought dad some JD in Manila at SM and paid about same as US; so, should do okay on that. I'll enjoy following your posts and replies as we are moving down in November for good, and will look at Sorsogon, Palawan, Tagaytay (maybe), Subic/Zambales and Baguio for now, and maybe Dumaguete. From what I've pieced together, I can live Very comfortably on $2500 per month, then even better once we decide where to Own our home.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> Just got back and would recommend ck our Sorsogon area (Sorsogon City and Legazpi areas)...up and coming and great land deals, and a solid group of Expats, both US, Aussie and German from ones I spent time with. .


What is your opinion on Sorsogon Nickleback?

The wife has relatives there (sheesh..she has family everywhere).Course,when you consider 3rd and 4th cousins close family,you can cover a lot of ground :biggrin1: .Just wondered how crowded it is there.Guess I should check the population density website and see.

I might could do ok if I could get a little isolation distance...and maybe a moat.Yeah,moats are good.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I have a moat*



SierraMadreMe said:


> What is your opinion on Sorsogon Nickleback?
> 
> The wife has relatives there (sheesh..she has family everywhere).Course,when you consider 3rd and 4th cousins close family,you can cover a lot of ground :biggrin1: .Just wondered how crowded it is there.Guess I should check the population density website and see.
> 
> I might could do ok if I could get a little isolation distance...and maybe a moat.Yeah,moats are good.


Seriously I built a moat and .... LOL :lock1: and on my 3 door entrances one on the second floor I have secondary gates, ... dang, every blue moon they break all 3 barriers.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> What is your opinion on Sorsogon Nickleback?
> 
> The wife has relatives there (sheesh..she has family everywhere).Course,when you consider 3rd and 4th cousins close family,you can cover a lot of ground :biggrin1: .Just wondered how crowded it is there.Guess I should check the population density website and see.
> 
> I might could do ok if I could get a little isolation distance...and maybe a moat.Yeah,moats are good.





M.C.A. said:


> Seriously I built a moat and .... LOL :lock1: and on my 3 door entrances one on the second floor I have secondary gates, ... dang, every blue moon they break all 3 barriers.


You guys have the right idea with the mote but you're leaving out the 
most important part>>>> The alligators, the hungry alligators. 
Hmmm I guess that wouldn't work either. Too many witnesses ound:........


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> This is what I found when I did a search on this site...some are old.....I can help for my area
> 
> Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results for cost of living in the philippines
> 
> Chuck


Hi Chuck, I opened this link twice and did some reading, great link with lots of info but now when I click the link, copy/paste, google search which does bring the link up, none of these methods takes me there. I will keep trying as there is so much info.
I can open/browse other areas within this site and different sites so not my internet, possibly a problem with that link? Would love to continue reading if you or any one else can advise.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> You guys have the right idea with the mote but you're leaving out the
> most important part>>>> The alligators, the hungry alligators.
> Hmmm I guess that wouldn't work either. Too many witnesses ound:........


Seriously? Are you guys talking about family or the general populous where you live?
On to other things, lol.

The cost of owning a house and lot there, something I have never done having only rented.
What are the local and government fees to own say a 1,000 M2 block (quarter acre) with a house on it, in Oz we pay rates to the local council and that's about it. Are there barangay and other administrative fees to consider?

House and contents insurance that we have here and works well for storm damage and theft though I have never been robbed,,,,,,,,touch wood. Is it available and viable? What sort of costs there?

Contributions (gifts) to the local barangay/barangay captain? (he said knowingly)
Other surprises or things that may arise from time to time? How do you avoid or look out for potential pitfalls/scammers, same as western living or more refined there?

The local church? Any problems to watch out for there? (both non practicing catholics but our family there are).

Enough for now.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Seriously? Are you guys talking about family or the general populous where you live?
> On to other things, lol.
> 
> Family? Ah yes, well, just the "outlaws" for the most part-but yes
> ...


Seriously? Are you guys talking about family or the general populous where you live?
On to other things, lol.

Family? Ah yes, well, just the "outlaws" for the most part-but yes 



How do you avoid or look out for potential pitfalls/scammers, same as western living or more refined there?

To avoid problems of almost all kinds do not get involved in transactions of any kind. This includes but is not limited to rentals or purchases of property, homes, cars, or anything else.
If locals (including politicians) see a foreigner it spells problems and a higher cost overall.
 
The local church? Any problems to watch out for there? (both non practicing Catholics but our family there are).

Catholic or any other churches are not a problem that I'm aware of.

Enough for now.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> What is your opinion on Sorsogon Nickleback?
> 
> The wife has relatives there (sheesh..she has family everywhere).Course,when you consider 3rd and 4th cousins close family,you can cover a lot of ground :biggrin1: .Just wondered how crowded it is there.Guess I should check the population density website and see.
> 
> I might could do ok if I could get a little isolation distance...and maybe a moat.Yeah,moats are good.


Brother, I'd say go down there and check it out. I'll post some pics later of the Aussie's place, which is 4 acres on the ocean and way outside Sorsogon City. City is growing and they are building a bigger better airport btwn Legazpi where airport is now, and Sors. City. Malls and building are going on in Sors City; so, it's not gonna be small forever and grow more popular. As said the expats there were/are solid and very helpful and seem to look out for one another, socialize a lot, etc. Recommend you comm w/ Rogedas on this site, as he lives there and wonderful house, with pics he's posted before on here or on his profile. The location is Definitely on my list of possible stopping places and we plan to go down and rent for a few months next yr while we try out different places to get the feel of each over a yr before deciding. Since I have a now 2 yr old, schools will also factor in and I expect to pay some private school costs from the start; we also may go back US for Middle and High School yrs, but maybe not....we'll see. Best of luck!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Chuck, I opened this link twice and did some reading, great link with lots of info but now when I click the link, copy/paste, google search which does bring the link up, none of these methods takes me there. I will keep trying as there is so much info.
> I can open/browse other areas within this site and different sites so not my internet, possibly a problem with that link? Would love to continue reading if you or any one else can advise.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve, I cannot get into it either.

Chuck


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> You guys have the right idea with the mote but you're leaving out the
> most important part>>>> The alligators, the hungry alligators.
> Hmmm I guess that wouldn't work either. Too many witnesses ound:........


Jet Lag, now you Know those alligators would be the ones to end up being eaten and gator tail can feed a lot of people!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Steve, I cannot get into it either.
> 
> Chuck


It happens Chuck, maybe tomorrow it'll get back into gear. You mentioned that you could help with regards to info in/around your area, where would that be if I may ask or would you prefer me to PM?

Interesting also is what Nickleback just posted, I went to Legazpi when working in 2012, or 2011, the mind forgets,loved it and I'm assuming this is in Cam Sur but may be wrong.
Too far from the family apparently even though Bengie worked between Naga and Manila for years.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> It happens Chuck, maybe tomorrow it'll get back into gear. You mentioned that you could help with regards to info in/around your area, where would that be if I may ask or would you prefer me to PM?
> 
> Interesting also is what Nickleback just posted, I went to Legazpi when working in 2012, or 2011, the mind forgets,loved it and I'm assuming this is in Cam Sur but may be wrong.
> Too far from the family apparently even though Bengie worked between Naga and Manila for years.
> ...


Steve I am in General Trias, Cavite. South of Manila and about a half hour drive up the mountain to Tagaytay.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Steve I am in General Trias, Cavite. South of Manila and about a half hour drive up the mountain to Tagaytay.
> 
> Chuck


Not been to General Trias but went to Tagaytay and over to Taal and walked up to the crater (I lie, we went up on the donkeys) about 5 years ago, very beautiful area indeed. Spectacular views and scenery but the people there try to over charged and there was rubbish every where, tourism from personal experience and also working with locals in Caramoan and Cagayan proved the same thing with their lack of foresight with regards to what they are selling to the tourists, too lazy to clean their own plates ready for the next punters,,,,,,,,,God, another mark on my Visa?
Housing and land costs were expensive from memory there, (Tagatay) hotels etc seemed expensive and priced for tourists probably no different to San Juan where we are looking but at this stage cheaper, so far.
No matter where I travel in the Philippines I see the beauty, setting up a base is our aim, then explore, other countries too.

How long have you lived in PH. and would you change any thing? Would appreciate views from people with experience.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> The local church? Any problems to watch out for there? (both non practicing catholics but our family there are).
> Cheers, Steve.


We are in a family compound so I don't know anything about the taxes. 

But for the churches - be careful. You don't want to be too close to them. They get very loud on all holidays, and many Sundays, in general. Also, they love to take up collections for new (bigger) speakers. If they are having mass at 4 AM or midnight...so are you!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Not been to General Trias but went to Tagaytay and over to Taal and walked up to the crater (I lie, we went up on the donkeys) about 5 years ago, very beautiful area indeed. Spectacular views and scenery but the people there try to over charged and there was rubbish every where, tourism from personal experience and also working with locals in Caramoan and Cagayan proved the same thing with their lack of foresight with regards to what they are selling to the tourists, too lazy to clean their own plates ready for the next punters,,,,,,,,,God, another mark on my Visa?
> Housing and land costs were expensive from memory there, (Tagatay) hotels etc seemed expensive and priced for tourists probably no different to San Juan where we are looking but at this stage cheaper, so far.
> No matter where I travel in the Philippines I see the beauty, setting up a base is our aim, then explore, other countries too.
> 
> ...


Been here since June 2010. Live in gated subdivision, satisfied with most things. Like the area Manila is close enough when needed and Tagaytay is nice during the week. Two SM Malls and two Robinsons Place within about 15km either way. Two S&Rs available in less than an hour drive and a Rutan's Supermarket about an hour. Brand new Bayleaf Hotel(150 rm) about 10 minute drive and most fast food restaurants about the same distance, with BPI, BDO, PNB, Metro, Security and East West banks the same distance. Also a Puregold, Waltermart and wet market in the same area.

Chuck


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> Brother, I'd say go down there and check it out. I'll post some pics later of the Aussie's place, which is 4 acres on the ocean and way outside Sorsogon City. City is growing and they are building a bigger better airport btwn Legazpi where airport is now, and Sors. City. Malls and building are going on in Sors City; so, it's not gonna be small forever and grow more popular. As said the expats there were/are solid and very helpful and seem to look out for one another, socialize a lot, etc. Recommend you comm w/ Rogedas on this site, as he lives there and wonderful house, with pics he's posted before on here or on his profile. The location is Definitely on my list of possible stopping places and we plan to go down and rent for a few months next yr while we try out different places to get the feel of each over a yr before deciding. Since I have a now 2 yr old, schools will also factor in and I expect to pay some private school costs from the start; we also may go back US for Middle and High School yrs, but maybe not....we'll see. Best of luck!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Cool beans.I'll look for that thread.

Thanks.

SMM


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Additionally,with regards to taxes etc:

Owning a house and lot will gain you access to the property tax rolls,that is true.The tax levied will likely be less than you are accustomed to tho.It's true that I don't know what you pay in Oz for the privilege of owning a house and lot,but I expect you will pay far less here.We added on to our house last year.We just had the appraiser (or whatever his title is) come and measure the addition.We won't know the extent of the tax "request" for at least a month.Previously we paid 3k (pesos)for the last tax year.(800sq ft) I suspect that it will double at least when the tax is calculated.

Insurance.You know,I have thought to look into that for several years.Never was one to rush into things. :lol:

SMM


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Additionally,with regards to taxes etc:
> 
> Owning a house and lot will gain you access to the property tax rolls,that is true.The tax levied will likely be less than you are accustomed to tho.It's true that I don't know what you pay in Oz for the privilege of owning a house and lot,but I expect you will pay far less here.We added on to our house last year.We just had the appraiser (or whatever his title is) come and measure the addition.We won't know the extent of the tax "request" for at least a month.Previously we paid 3k (pesos)for the last tax year.(800sq ft) I suspect that it will double at least when the tax is calculated.
> 
> ...


Well considering we paid over 4K in WA state, the above amounts are pennies on the dollar!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Additionally,with regards to taxes etc:
> 
> Owning a house and lot will gain you access to the property tax rolls,that is true.The tax levied will likely be less than you are accustomed to tho.It's true that I don't know what you pay in Oz for the privilege of owning a house and lot,but I expect you will pay far less here.We added on to our house last year.We just had the appraiser (or whatever his title is) come and measure the addition.We won't know the extent of the tax "request" for at least a month.Previously we paid 3k (pesos)for the last tax year.(800sq ft) I suspect that it will double at least when the tax is calculated.
> 
> ...


Thanks SMM, gives me a bit of an idea i suppose. We are in the hinterland on the Sunshine Coast in Queensland Aus. on 50 acres so no town water, (rainwater tanks, dams and pumps)
no sewer connected (treatment plant) 600 Metres of dirt road that I have to beg to have graded every year as do the other neighbours religiously. We do however have garbage collected weekly and recyclables fortnightly, our local council rates are AU $2,500.00 P/A which we think quite reasonable considering what friends pay on quarter acre blocks in the burbs.

You mentioned your lot size was 800 sq ft, with relation to rates (barangay)? Say I am looking at at least say 1,000 M2, (close to a quarter acre) and a reasonable size house on the beach where would that put rates or charges as an estimate? I know, how long is a piece of string. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nickleback99 said:


> Well considering we paid over 4K in WA state, the above amounts are pennies on the dollar!


Very true Nickleback but apparently according to our local council (Noosa) with high rate costs you get services and infrastructure, lol, not happening where I live that's for sure, all goes to higher density living, libraries, do gooder associations etc.

I remember while working in Caramoan, the local Barangay picked up the rubbish daily and took it to their compound where the locals (volunteers I think) would sort out the recycles from the rubbish etc; come to thing of it the same happens in the local Barangay in San Fernando City, is that the same for all Barangay's?

Rambling on as usual, sorry.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Here in Iloilo, they sort it out right at the back of the truck as they load it.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Here in Iloilo, they sort it out right at the back of the truck as they load it.
> 
> Fred


Yes true, you memory jogger, I do recall always seeing 2 dudes in the back of the tipper in both Barangays, and yes same in Cagayan too, always thought they were just stacking as the other guys threw it up to them.
Thanks Fred.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Back to an old topic, love it. Now we are back in PH. and settled in for a few more weeks (memory refreshed) I put fingers to keyboard with regards to our needs and costs to live/work/retire here.
This may be boring to some but hope others get something out of it. We looked at day to day costs and did not include capitol outlays, house/rent, car, bikes but the costs to run and maintain included.
I have probably missed many things and others can slap me and point us in the right direction.

* Food both wet market and supermarket. 12,000
* Car and motorbike fuel. 6,000 Probably less.
* Car and Motorbike maintenance. 1,500
* Car and Motorbike tyres. 400
* Car insurance (bikes too hard) 1,250
* Car and Motorbike x2 rego 600
* Electricity 6,000
* Drinking water 500
* Internet 2,000
* LPG 1,000
* Philhealth (inc new SRRV price rise) 2,000
* Phones 2,000
* Public transport 500
* Cable TV 1,000
* Cigarettes 6,000
* Booze 6,000
* Soda Stream (soda water) 500
* Eating out 4,000
* Additional expenses/sundries 5,000

Total 58,250
AU $ 1,574 P/M @ PHP 37

LOL, It costs us 1,560 per month just to buy cigarettes in Australia before anything else. I know give them up I hear you say, tried to for over 30 years, never successful but if I did imagine the savings.
AU $ 18,720.00 or PHP 692,640 per year. We all have our vices.

The exercise here for me is how much we need to live a comfortable life style for the next 20 or 30 years, 15 or 20 if I keep smoking. As I won't qualify for the Aussie pension, mentioned in another post. I am trying to set up My superannuation pension fund to give me a good lifestyle here in PH, very difficult to live comfortably on 30 to 40K a year in Oz even if I didn't smoke, it has me beat how pensioners live on 20K a year but they do it although frugally.
If I factor in car and bike replacements every 6 years/sell old buy new, say AU 6K per year, 500 P/M
So living costs per month AU 1,574.00 + 500 for car and bike replacement = 2,174
If we buy.Maintain house and garden, paint, repairs, Barangay fees etc. = 300

So AU $ 2500 per month is very achievable if you own the property and can afford the outlay. 2,800 upwards if you rent.
Family help is up to the individual and not factored in, for us on average about AU $ 1,500 P/A 
Now we are up to 2,625.
Factor in O/S and internal holidays at say AU $ 800 P/M, now $ 3,425.00 What have I missed? Lots I'm sure but I think 3.5K per month appears to be enough, less than half what it costs us to live in Oz.

All input welcome, maybe I am going over the top.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I have lived off and on since 2013. I full support the household with 1000 usd per month. We own the house and the car outright. I am retiring from the states early this summer so costs may go up a bit. 

When I first started there I would set the AC at 19 / 20 c at night but have grown to actually be comfortable at 25/26 with the ceiling fan on. I live in Salitran Dasmarinas Cavite so we are outside of Manila proper but in a fairly built up are with good transportation and a mall on each corner.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rebaqshratz said:


> I have lived off and on since 2013. I full support the household with 1000 usd per month. We own the house and the car outright. I am retiring from the states early this summer so costs may go up a bit.
> 
> When I first started there I would set the AC at 19 / 20 c at night but have grown to actually be comfortable at 25/26 with the ceiling fan on. I live in Salitran Dasmarinas Cavite so we are outside of Manila proper but in a fairly built up are with good transportation and a mall on each corner.


Thanks Reb, we are the same with A/C, 25 is fine and I'm sure keeps the power bills lower.
Our basic living budget is converted about US 1,200 and I feel probably over the top but I'd prefer to be looking at it than looking for it.
It's things like this that save money, Bengie likes to go to Jollie Bee etc; 3 or 400 pesos later our lunch is done, we go to the local canteen and have lunch and it is 110 pesos, personally I prefer the better local canteen food but we compromise. Also I think 6,000 pesos a month for fuel is over the top but as said the money is there if needed and if we don't spend our allotted basic budget there is more money saved for holidays, new furniture, dentist, doctors, help the family etc.
If I may ask Reb, what is your monthly power bill like, I based my calculations on our usage in the condo we had for a year in Manila and what others have posted.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Steve, your higher figures look pretty accurate to me. Sure we can all get by on a basic budget of $12-1500/mo but like you mention, it doesn't cover all the "other stuff" which really adds up. The vehicle maintenance and replacement, the car insurance (mine is 15k/year), private school for the kid, and (for me) travel is big - I budget US $6-8000/yr for that. Medical, while not expensive here, can add up for little things.

I had to laugh at your 4000p for eating out though.. haha, I spend at least that much or more per week on eating out but I'm kind of a foodie, and living in Cebu allows me to enjoy high quality Mediterranean, Japanese, Mexican, Thai, Vietnamese meals regularly plus some really good breakfast options. On the other hand, I don't drink or smoke, so eating well is my luxury.

If I made a commitment to this place, I could live pretty well here "in country" on US $2000/mo (3 people), in a nice place but using local transportation and motorbike, and not leaving the country. Add $500/mo for the newer car including deprec, fuel and maint, and another $500/mo for some travel around SEA and one US trip per year. So $3000/mo is more like it. 

Unfortunately my actual expenses are much higher due to real estate in US that has taxes and maintenance, plus I keep a car there and have income taxes to pay.. lol, that's the problem with keeping a foot in each camp, so to speak..


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Back to an old topic, love it. Now we are back in PH. and settled in for a few more weeks (memory refreshed) I put fingers to keyboard with regards to our needs and costs to live/work/retire here.
> This may be boring to some but hope others get something out of it. We looked at day to day costs and did not include capitol outlays, house/rent, car, bikes but the costs to run and maintain included.
> I have probably missed many things and others can slap me and point us in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve for your detailed budget. I'm assuming that is for 2 persons, correct?
Does seem a bit more than I was expecting to budget, but it obviously depends on many factors. Interesting that you have only considered Phil Health to cover your health/medical needs. I understand that they only pay a part of any bills, the rest having to come out of our pockets. Might suggest that you factor in something to cover that, possibly health insurance, especially if your booze and smoking total P12,000.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Reb, we are the same with A/C, 25 is fine and I'm sure keeps the power bills lower.
> Our basic living budget is converted about US 1,200 and I feel probably over the top but I'd prefer to be looking at it than looking for it.
> It's things like this that save money, Bengie likes to go to Jollie Bee etc; 3 or 400 pesos later our lunch is done, we go to the local canteen and have lunch and it is 110 pesos, personally I prefer the better local canteen food but we compromise. Also I think 6,000 pesos a month for fuel is over the top but as said the money is there if needed and if we don't spend our allotted basic budget there is more money saved for holidays, new furniture, dentist, doctors, help the family etc.
> If I may ask Reb, what is your monthly power bill like, I based my calculations on our usage in the condo we had for a year in Manila and what others have posted.
> ...


Hello Steve

Meralco is about 9-10,000 pesos per month. We have a big house 5 bedrooms (1 converted to library) so a more normal size should be less. I always run the AC full blast when we have Bible study or family Karaoke...lots of folks then so the AC keeps everyone comfortable


Best of luck and anymore questions of me just let me know!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks David, forgot about that.

"Thanks Steve for your detailed budget. I'm assuming that is for 2 persons, correct?
Does seem a bit more than I was expecting to budget, but it obviously depends on many factors. Interesting that you have only considered Phil Health to cover your health/medical needs. I understand that they only pay a part of any bills, the rest having to come out of our pockets. Might suggest that you factor in something to cover that, possibly health insurance, especially if your booze and smoking total P12,000."

Yes those estimates were for Bengie and I, he also thinks I am going over the top, what we haven't thrown into the mix is him also working here and contributing.
I refreshed my memory from the health insurance topic on here, got an estimate from the company you suggested based in my age now so it will be a little dearer in a couple of years as follows:

"Thank you for your input!
Here's your Free Quote:
For your desired worldwide excluding USA coverage for confinement and consultation, and given your current age, you would need to pay P135,360 to access up to Php50 Million of healthcare benefits during your coverage period of one year.
Recompute"

Lets say I drop PhilHealth and allow AU $ 350 p/m.
We are now up to $ 3,800.00 p/m. Starting to get up there but that's what it is.
Thanks again for the health care memory jog.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Acclimating to the weather will save you on that electrical bill it takes time though but there will be times where your caught out in the heat or in an area with no AC and without being used to the weather that could end up a real health concern you will be melting I've seen new OFW's and Expats they stand out like a sore thumb they are melting before your eyes... real dangerous situation.

We use the AC unit when it unbearable or later on in the evening we can keep the bill down to 5000 pesos it's a large house with electric water pump, several fans, huge side by side fridge, hot and cold but running the AC 24/7 ... we did this once the bill was 10,000 pesos.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Acclimating to the weather will save you on that electrical bill it takes time though but there will be times where your caught out in the heat or in an area with no AC and without being used to the weather that could end up a real health concern you will be melting I've seen new OFW's and Expats they stand out like a sore thumb they are melting before your eyes... real dangerous situation.
> 
> We use the AC unit when it unbearable or later on in the evening we can keep the bill down to 5000 pesos it's a large house with electric water pump, several fans, huge side by side fridge, hot and cold but running the AC 24/7 ... we did this once the bill was 10,000 pesos.


I don't know about getting use to the weather. I've been here in the islands for 14 years and I have never really got use to it. April through October seems to be the worst but still, we use air conditioning at home 24/7, just about 365 days per year.
I handle the heat and humidity pretty well when out riding jeepneys or just walking. But in the house for any time at all I use air con. There are times when local power companies have outages for 12 hours for repairs. When that happens I'm out and my wife and I do check into a hotel for a few hours.

Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Heat a real concern*



Jet Lag said:


> I don't know about getting use to the weather. I've been here in the islands for 14 years and I have never really got use to it. April through October seems to be the worst but still, we use air conditioning at home 24/7, just about 365 days per year.
> I handle the heat and humidity pretty well when out riding jeepneys or just walking. But in the house for any time at all I use air con. There are times when local power companies have outages for 12 hours for repairs. When that happens I'm out and my wife and I do check into a hotel for a few hours.
> 
> Jet Lag


I should have mentioned that there will some that have lung problems and this humidity would make it unbearable to breath, I have an Uncle that retired to Arizona because he's suffered all his life with Asthma. My grandson suffers and another in-laws baby girl suffers from childhood asthma it's a challenge.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I should have mentioned that there will some that have lung problems and this humidity would make it unbearable to breath, I have an Uncle that retired to Arizona because he's suffered all his life with Asthma. My grandson suffers and another in-laws baby girl suffers from childhood asthma it's a challenge.


I struggle with the climate here - find the humidity unpleasant in the hot months, so I generally head back to the States or up the AC usage - but we're up high, and most of the year our breeze is enough to sleep at night.. ahh tropical breezes.. haha... And my asthma is nonexistent here. The warm, humid air seems to be very beneficial for my lungs and joints, lol. 

One just has to stay away from the bad air - along the roadways and major intersections. The diesel particulates and nitrous oxides are really bad for the lungs, and even worse for asthmatic. Not to mention burning garbage. Horrible.. Constant inflammation.. We just lost my gf's brother from lung cancer at age 45. He didn't smoke, but was a driver most of his life - jeepney and taxi.. breathing the air along the roadways. Three kids, really sad.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> I struggle with the climate here - find the humidity unpleasant in the hot months, so I generally head back to the States or up the AC usage - but we're up high, and most of the year our breeze is enough to sleep at night.. ahh tropical breezes.. haha... And my asthma is nonexistent here. The warm, humid air seems to be very beneficial for my lungs and joints, lol.
> 
> One just has to stay away from the bad air - along the roadways and major intersections. The diesel particulates and nitrous oxides are really bad for the lungs, and even worse for asthmatic. Not to mention burning garbage. Horrible.. Constant inflammation.. We just lost my gf's brother from lung cancer at age 45. He didn't smoke, but was a driver most of his life - jeepney and taxi.. breathing the air along the roadways. Three kids, really sad.





M.C.A. said:


> I should have mentioned that there will some that have lung problems and this humidity would make it unbearable to breath, I have an Uncle that retired to Arizona because he's suffered all his life with Asthma. My grandson suffers and another in-laws baby girl suffers from childhood asthma it's a challenge.


Yep, the humidity along with the due point and air pressure as they fluctuate during the day can be murder. Those are things I follow closely online and stay in the aircon when bad weather effects like extreme high pressure just prior or the arrival of a storm or typhoon.
It's a learning curve and one that is constantly changing as a lung decease advances. Still better than going back to live in the states though.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Acclimating to the weather will save you on that electrical bill it takes time though but there will be times where your caught out in the heat or in an area with no AC and without being used to the weather that could end up a real health concern you will be melting I've seen new OFW's and Expats they stand out like a sore thumb they are melting before your eyes... real dangerous situation.
> 
> We use the AC unit when it unbearable or later on in the evening we can keep the bill down to 5000 pesos it's a large house with electric water pump, several fans, huge side by side fridge, hot and cold but running the AC 24/7 ... we did this once the bill was 10,000 pesos.


The weather where we live in Oz is similar to north western Luzon, I perspire in Oz no different to here, living on the beach should bring cooler breezes, but much higher maintenance on the property a trade off I suppose.
We will install a grid tied solar system to reduce power bills, also lets us run A/C through the day if needed with little or no effect on the power bill.
From personal experience in Oz after installing solar our bill is only 1 third and less in the cooler months.
The other thing I see especially through the warmer months is to stay indoors in the middle of the day and enjoy the A/C, after all I am coming here to retire so no great rush to get things done.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Trees*



bigpearl said:


> The weather where we live in Oz is similar to north western Luzon, I perspire in Oz no different to here, living on the beach should bring cooler breezes, but much higher maintenance on the property a trade off I suppose.
> We will install a grid tied solar system to reduce power bills, also lets us run A/C through the day if needed with little or no effect on the power bill.
> From personal experience in Oz after installing solar our bill is only 1 third and less in the cooler months.
> The other thing I see especially through the warmer months is to stay indoors in the middle of the day and enjoy the A/C, after all I am coming here to retire so no great rush to get things done.
> ...


6 years ago I planted a whole bunch of trees on the West and North end of our home and it's taken a very long time but now they are above the home and keeping us cool, before we did need to use the airconditioning unit, I spend most of my day outside though planting, trimming or cutting wood, so the heat doesn't bother me much, in the US I suffered from the cold weather so the heat feels good.


I wish I could afford to get off the grid the solar panels sound good and even a wind turbine as a back up on cloudy windy days, prices have come down but they have a long way to go yet.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> 6 years ago I planted a whole bunch of trees on the West and North end of our home and it's taken a very long time but now they are above the home and keeping us cool, before we did need to use the airconditioning unit, I spend most of my day outside though planting, trimming or cutting wood, so the heat doesn't bother me much, in the US I suffered from the cold weather so the heat feels good.
> 
> 
> I wish I could afford to get off the grid the solar panels sound good and even a wind turbine as a back up on cloudy windy days, prices have come down but they have a long way to go yet.


Getting off the grid is even more costly, stand alone systems are some thing I have done in the past but would not do again unless storage systems and inverters drop in price dramatically. Grid tied systems are great and save huge amounts off your power bill and are much cheaper to instal but if the power goes down so does your solar system, this is to protect the linesmen doing the repair.
If worried about power outages install a Gen set and get an electrician to wire in a change over switch, much cheaper.
For me the PHP 300,000 app capitol outlay for a grid tied system will pay for itself in 4 to 8 years depending on how wisely you use the excess power, after that you are saving lots of Pesos, also adds value to the property.
I didn't allow for solar in my original cost of living estimates in this post, forgot.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Condobloke (Feb 27, 2017)

Interesting website...

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/

Brian


----------



## Condobloke (Feb 27, 2017)

and.....

@ bigpearl,
The grid tied system you speak of...
Was that done via meralco ?...in other words who did you pay money to, in order to make this system appear at your place ?

Brian
still in nsw....but dumaguete is on the agenda ...soon !!)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Condobloke said:


> and.....
> 
> @ bigpearl,
> The grid tied system you speak of...
> ...


Hi Brian,
Our grid tied system is in Australia and works a treat, installed by a contractor who did all the paperwork with AGL. some years ago.
While living in Manila 4 years ago I had plenty of time on my hands as my better half was working. I researched many things there including solar costs and whether or not Meralco had such a beast, yes they did and included a generous buyback to boot, though early days back then I feel confidant it would still apply, I am out of touch but here's a link.

5kW Solar Panel Grid Tied System | Solaric Philippines

This is only an example as I did a quick search, I seem to remember finding decent 5 kw systems for around the 300K plus mark about a year ago. I was removed from an expat site some time ago, think I was a little out spoken to some so my bad, learnt my lesson, but and only but, if the moderators let me post this link you will find a plethora of info regarding your question, if by chance the link is not permissible then simply use our best friend google.

http://www.livinginthephilippines.com/forum/index.php?topic=51135.0

Hope this is of some assistance.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

One more thing I will hasten to add and something that I have not looked into as yet is if the local supplier up where we are heading accommodates or has even heard about grid tied systems, pays to check with your local supplier.
Perhaps as this is a little of topic but still in the scheme of things might call for a new or update an existing thread.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Brian,
> Our grid tied system is in Australia and works a treat, installed by a contractor who did all the paperwork with AGL. some years ago.
> While living in Manila 4 years ago I had plenty of time on my hands as my better half was working. I researched many things there including solar costs and whether or not Meralco had such a beast, yes they did and included a generous buyback to boot, though early days back then I feel confidant it would still apply, I am out of touch but here's a link.
> 
> ...


Sorry Steve, my own experience with solar is less than positive. Plus 300k for a 5kW system....I can buy a 5kW generator for 40k and have power when I need it, i.e. when the utility power is down, without all the hassle and maintenance of a solar setup.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Sorry Steve, my own experience with solar is less than positive. Plus 300k for a 5kW system....I can buy a 5kW generator for 40k and have power when I need it, i.e. when the utility power is down, without all the hassle and maintenance of a solar setup.


Hey David, Always keen to hear your input. What problems have you come across with grid tied systems?

Perhaps this should be moved to an older existing post "Grid tied solar systems"?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A 5kW system will be a huge area of panels. My 2kW UK system covers my roof with a cost of 600k pesos. 5kW for 300k pesos, I wonder how they calculate the 5kW.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> A 5kW system will be a huge area of panels. My 2kW UK system covers my roof with a cost of 600k pesos. 5kW for 300k pesos, I wonder how they calculate the 5kW.


Hi Gary, 
Yes I firstly can't work out how I purchased a 5kw grid tied system fully installed in Oz for AU 3,400.00 (PHP app 125,000) in a first world country and at that time was PHP 450 to 500K in a developing country. Absolutely no idea what UK prices are like but should be very competitive given that a close neighbour, Germany belts out good quality equipment.
Secondly you must have a small house in the UK as my 5kw system takes up less than one eighth of my homes roof.

As said earlier the prices are coming down here in PH. too, more competition etc. My first google, top of the page gave me this:

One Point System Technology Philippines Top Solar Power Provider

The link I supplied (from another expat site) in the previous post gives 1 year old info on solar prices but all other info is relative, for me even with the higher prices in the Philippines it's a no brainer, do your sums.

Grid Tied Solar System

Not trying to preach to the converted as you have or had a solar system but for those that can afford it, better than money in the bank @ what? 2 or 3% Stock market? you tell me, Solar? about 15 to 20% if you use the the system wisely.
Solar systems need to be sized to ones needs and daylight uses, the buy backs in Oz now are about 4 to one and from memory here 3 to 1 last time I checked.
This post has gone off topic to some degree but still relative to living costs and saving money, hope this helps.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Back to an old topic, love it. Now we are back in PH. and settled in for a few more weeks (memory refreshed) I put fingers to keyboard with regards to our needs and costs to live/work/retire here.
> This may be boring to some but hope others get something out of it. We looked at day to day costs and did not include capitol outlays, house/rent, car, bikes but the costs to run and maintain included.
> I have probably missed many things and others can slap me and point us in the right direction.
> 
> ...



That's a very large electric bill, you must be running hot water and aircon 24/7 mine is usually around the 2500 mark, and that's running a pool filter but aircon only in the master bedroom at night.

6000 a month on cigarettes, wow that's 10+ cartons a month, you must be a 60+ a day man.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SimonAngeles said:


> That's a very large electric bill, you must be running hot water and aircon 24/7 mine is usually around the 2500 mark, and that's running a pool filter but aircon only in the master bedroom at night.
> 
> 6000 a month on cigarettes, wow that's 10+ cartons a month, you must be a 60+ a day man.


And?

That is our budget, not yours. There are 2 of us smoking etc; I hope my power bill is only 2500 but having lived here before I and paying 3 to 3500 for a 3 bed condo i'm allowing more, if we don't spend that much there is more money for partying. 
BTW only 8 cartons. Better to look at it than look for it.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> And?
> 
> That is our budget, not yours. There are 2 of us smoking etc; I hope my power bill is only 2500 but having lived here before I and paying 3 to 3500 for a 3 bed condo i'm allowing more, if we don't spend that much there is more money for partying.
> BTW only 8 cartons. Better to look at it than look for it.
> ...


Ya know, sometimes I still miss smoking. Especially if under any stress or just bored. But after so many years of the cigarettes I have COPD/emphysema and smoking is a thing of the past.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> And?
> 
> That is our budget, not yours. There are 2 of us smoking etc; I hope my power bill is only 2500 but having lived here before I and paying 3 to 3500 for a 3 bed condo i'm allowing more, if we don't spend that much there is more money for partying.
> BTW only 8 cartons. Better to look at it than look for it.
> ...



It wasn't meant as a criticism, it's your life so do as you please 

As a smoker myself I pay about 650 a ream from RCS supermarket, have a look to see if there's one near you.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SimonAngeles said:


> It wasn't meant as a criticism, it's your life so do as you please
> 
> As a smoker myself I pay about 650 a ream from RCS supermarket, have a look to see if there's one near you.


Not taken as a criticism but as said that's our budget, there are plenty of things we can cut back on but what for? I am budgeting to retire and not worry about money, better over than under. As for ciggies we pay 582 for Marlboro light soft in National Bazaar so theres another 1 litre bottle of JD every month, we will enjoy it with you one day Simon.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Not taken as a criticism but as said that's our budget, there are plenty of things we can cut back on but what for? I am budgeting to retire and not worry about money, better over than under. As for ciggies we pay 582 for Marlboro light soft in National Bazaar so theres another 1 litre bottle of JD every month, we will enjoy it with you one day Simon.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.



I'll drink to that.


Cheers, Simon


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Ya know, sometimes I still miss smoking. Especially if under any stress or just bored. But after so many years of the cigarettes I have COPD/emphysema and smoking is a thing of the past.


Stay off them Jet, you will be healthier and wealthier, my turn is coming to dump them too, have tried many times but not successful to date.
My ex wife gave them up before our first was born so over 28 years ago, she tells me from time to time that she still misses smoking at times but won't take it up again, good choice I tell her.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Stay off them Jet, you will be healthier and wealthier, my turn is coming to dump them too, have tried many times but not successful to date.
> My ex wife gave them up before our first was born so over 28 years ago, she tells me from time to time that she still misses smoking at times but won't take it up again, good choice I tell her.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Absolutely Steve. There is no way now that I'd ever touch another smoke. Just wish I would have listened to people long ago.
I too found it most impossible to quit---until I got sick and found I had to quit. At that point it seemed there was no more difficulty in quitting. Good luck when you decide to dump them as well. Now my only vises are Halo-Halo and chocolate milk. Hahaha..


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Our power bill runs 45-4800 a month now.We installed a new inverter a/c in the new Master Bdrm.That thing works goodly.. and saves us almost 1k a month from what we were paying before in the downstairs Master Bdrm.If we were to stay on,we would probably buy more to replace the older units.

Cigs.Like everyone else,I liked it.I knew that there would be a reckoning tho,and had got down to 10 a day.Then out of the blue,my lungs would lock up immediately after an inhale.Nothing like not being able to breathe to impress upon you the need to quit smoking.Then the annual bout with Chronic Bronchitis began.The desire to smoke was such that I overlooked the warning signs,but you know,that was my decision to make.

Interesting that I only crave a smoke on the odd occasion for only a couple months after quitting.It wasn't that hard to quit either,because whenever I took a drag,my lungs would spaz to the point that I couldn't breathe.That made it pretty easy actually. 

SMM


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

A bit of encouragement to those still puffing. I started smoking Camel brand cigs, about the strongest and that was what my parents smoked as that was where I pilfered from, when I was 9 years old in 1948. I had tried quitting several times over the years and had some success but would always start again. My 3rd Wife had only smoked about 20 years but she had COPD & Emphysema which brought on a Heart Condition which eventually she died from in 2008. When she became totally disabled in 2000 because of all this was when I realized that I had better do something and I did manage to quit. I am now 78 and it has been about 15 years now since I quit and I am doing well and in better health than my present wife who has never smoked. When I get a whiff of smoke from someone else nearby the craving is still very much there, but controllable. Quitting smoking and quitting boozing in order to obtain a pilots license were about the two best things I have done for my health & life. 

IT CAN BE DONE.

Fred


----------

